# Loose Skin - Any Tips on Firming Up?



## mskitchmas (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi there!

I am very happy to say I've lost almost 30 pounds recently! 

:cartwheel: 

And now my skin around my upper arms and belly is getting a little jiggley. I am drinking lots of water, cardio every day, and weight training every other day.

Anyone have any tips or products on helping to firm up my skin?


----------



## choseck (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi,

I have the same problem.  Over the past year I lost close to 80 pounds and I have to say that the only thing that has helped 'firm' me up is weight training.  I had 'have' a personal trainer so I lift quite a bit and heavier than most women probably do.  The added muscle has definitely helped with the extra 'skin.' 

I have problems mainly in my lower stomach and I don't think that will ever go away - situps aren't going to help that!  My trainer did say that a secret for fitness competitors is Preperation H ( I know I didn't spell that right ) thats supposed to help firm the skin.  

Basically - weight training is what has helped me the most - plus its great seeing the muscle definition, can't wait to wear the short sleeve shirts and tanks that I never thought of wearing before this summer! 

And congrats to you on your 30lbs!!!!  It's so awesome when you really start making the progress, its like nothing can stop you.


----------



## zerin (Mar 18, 2007)

congrats...both of you.....so how long did it take to loose 30lbs? for you...i recently joined curves and i dont kno if its much help either


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 18, 2007)

i hesitate to say...it only took me 5 weeks. i am on a very strict, doctor and nutritionist supervised diet.


----------



## zerin (Mar 24, 2007)

wow...how did you do it? can you explain what kind of diet you were on? did you take any injections or pills as well?


----------

